# SeaWolf Park Limit 10-29



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I fished today down from SeaWolf Park on the channel side. Got down about 10 am and had a limit 2:30. I threw new penny gulp all day. Some would just smash it and I would just lay back into them. Others would just tap it like a piggy would, count to five and then stick em. I probably caught 30 or so kept 10. At the end it was catch and release. It was a blast, just one of those days, and best of all not much traffic in the water.


----------



## AnglerAl (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome catch, congrats. Good pic.


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Great Catch Rockfish!! I sure you will have company now, next time you go out!! LOL


Rockfish said:


> It was a blast, just one of those days, and best of all not much traffic in the water.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you wade? or boat? Is seawolf open, or did you park outside on the road? How was the water clarity?


----------



## jpmull78 (Apr 22, 2006)

Man...........Ive got goose bumps. Its like buck fever!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*Water and Parking*

Water was clear until the tide moved in and it was off color after that, but that didnt seem to matter.

Also you can park on the road just before the dirt road turn off to the left. Down from there its blocked off because some of the road is partially washed out. Dont try and go by in a car or truck like some did or the police will talk to you.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Wade


apslp said:


> Did you wade? or boat? Is seawolf open, or did you park outside on the road? How was the water clarity?


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

heck ya! what a great day! congratulations.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome post! Good to see em back in there!


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Rockfish AKA Flounder Pounder! Nice catch!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

fISH on


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Rockfish said:


> Water was clear until the tide moved in and it was off color after that, but that didnt seem to matter.
> 
> Also you can park on the road just before the dirt road turn off to the left. Down from there its blocked off because some of the road is partially washed out. Dont try and go by in a car or truck like some did or the police will talk to you.


Great Thanks for the report. Good Catch!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

FISH FRYER said:


> Great Catch Rockfish!! I sure you will have company now, next time you go out!! LOL


For sure! Nice stringer though. With these reports it will be a freakin zoo this weekend.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

It will probably, but most only get to fish once a month if that. Thats why I fish during the week when its less trafic. Those people need a chance to catch fish to. Also that area isnt the best kept secret in the world. You can also look online at the galveston paper and they say the same places.



deke said:


> For sure! Nice stringer though. With these reports it will be a freakin zoo this weekend.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

WTG ROCK!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

True dat deke, I am going to call it a circus though . I dont plan on being in any of the rings if I can help it..LOL



deke said:


> For sure! Nice stringer though. With these reports it will be a freakin zoo this weekend.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good pics


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

nice report.... 

RELEASE THE HOUNDS!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

so the cops will mess with you on the dirt road on the left? that sucks! i will take a ride out there this weekend if i get time to see whats up? me and the lady rode out there a few weeks ago and or maybe that was before the storm, but i believe it was after, to check and nobody said anything. anyways,NICE hit on the flounder. to bad i have to work. may have to swim across the channel from the GYB as thats where i live now to go fishing for them flounder.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

So Pelican Island is open, just not the park? I read in the Galv News that Pelican Island was closed.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Yes its open.\



across777 said:


> So Pelican Island is open, just not the park? I read in the Galv News that Pelican Island was closed.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice catch,,, thanks for the report.


----------

